# Utricularia graminifolia



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*UTRICULARIA GRAMINIFOLIA*

*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* Medium
*Plant Structure:* Rhizome
*Family:* Lentibulariaceae
*Genus:* Utricularia
*Region:* Asia
*Location:* India to China
*Size:* Leaf lenth 1 inch
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

More information coming soon.

Photo #1 *Submersed*: US and International Copyright 2011 by Jeff U. All Rights Reserved


----------

